# 5D Mark II triggering 2 flashes



## friedrice1212 (Nov 14, 2012)

Hi, I have a 5D Mark II and a 580EX II that i've always used on TTL with a cord. Now I am wondering if it's possible to mount a 430EX II on the hotshoe and have my 580 triggered through the PC all at the same time, while conserving TTL on my 430?

Thanks!


----------



## AdamJ (Nov 16, 2012)

friedrice1212 said:


> Hi, I have a 5D Mark II and a 580EX II that i've always used on TTL with a cord. Now I am wondering if it's possible to mount a 430EX II on the hotshoe and have my 580 triggered through the PC all at the same time, while conserving TTL on my 430?
> 
> Thanks!



I can't answer your specific question (I don't use flash cables) but if you have your 580EXII on camera, it can trigger your 430EXII wirelessly (optically) and you can have E-TTL operating in both units if needed. That would be the logical configuration, unless you really need the 580's extra stop of power to be off camera.


----------



## PerfectSavage (Nov 16, 2012)

friedrice1212 said:


> Hi, I have a 5D Mark II and a 580EX II that i've always used on TTL with a cord. Now I am wondering if it's possible to mount a 430EX II on the hotshoe and have my 580 triggered through the PC all at the same time, while conserving TTL on my 430?
> 
> Thanks!



I'm assuming you're talking about studio shooting or maybe a static setup since you mention using a PC. I don't know about the PC as trigger, however I'm 99% sure you will NOT be able to get TTL from a second flash via PC trigger if using another flash on the 5D2 hotshoe too - not positive though. There are a couple "duo" cables out there, one is really long too (30') for use with perhaps a flash in an elevated softbox or other stand/modifier/boom that renders the infrared master/slave trigger useless farther away from the camera location. These allow you to mount your 430EX on the camera shoe and a second flash on the cable. The caveat, with the one I've used at least, is that the remote flash fires in manual mode only but you can still get TTL on the camera mounted flash I'm pretty sure. It depends on the cable and I've found them to be finicky at times. But if you're in studio or in a static set up for portraits etc., you can probably work out the exposure manually easily and get by without TTL. Strobies makes one and B&H has their own version under Vello I think or one of the other B&H brands.


----------



## bbasiaga (Nov 16, 2012)

You can pick up a set of phottix strato II wireless triggers for fairly cheap. The transmitter has ETTL pass through, so your 430 could sit on top of it on the camera (or be elsewhere if you mount your ETTL cable to the transmitter). Your 580 would be attached to the receiver and fire in maual at whatever power you set.

At short studio distances, I think you'll be surprised to find that the 430 is only negligably less powerful than the 580. I would consider the suggestion above to mount the 580 on camera, and use it to fire your 430. That would be free and easy. 

-Brian


----------



## Timothy_Bruce (Nov 16, 2012)

Do I understand you right, that the 430EX on the hotshoe shout have normal TTL with the Camera as if it was alone and the 580EX should just be trigged and you want to use manual flash on the 580 ? 

That will work ! 

TTL for the 580 on the PC-terminal NO ! 

As mentioned the 580 could be on the HS and trigger the 430 as slave.


----------



## friedrice1212 (Nov 16, 2012)

Thanks guys, that kinda answered my question. Just to clarify though, it would be a fairly static setup. The 430 is sitting on the 5DII on TTL and the 580 is separate from the rest (and not within optical reach, that's why I can't go wireless without extra triggers). The 580 will be on full manual, synced through PC with my 5DII. I was just wondering if the PC sync port would give signal if a TTL flash is mounted on the hotshoe. And "yes" seems to be the answer.

I really envy those who have 600EX-RT lol.


----------

